# Small batch of Cheese in the PB 4



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

used my AMNPS with 1 row filled with Pit Boss Apple Blend
Assorted Cheese










The trey fills the cabinet with smoke real fast





Temp inside the smoker hit 78°F that was at 4 hrs an 20 min.





Color showing in the smoker





not many pellets left in the AMNPS





Let the cheese rest for 2 hours









Vac sealed til Thanksgiving 





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks great Richie! Question for you. What kind of vacuum sealer do you have? I recently did a run of cheese and thought it came out great. Want to get a vacuum sealer now for when I do bigger batches.


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Looks great Richie! Question for you. What kind of vacuum sealer do you have? I recently did a run of cheese and thought it came out great. Want to get a vacuum sealer now for when I do bigger batches.



Derek We have the food saver brand its' been going strong for a good 10 years.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## bradger (Oct 29, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> What kind of vacuum sealer do you have?





tropics said:


> We have the food saver brand



i use food saver brad as well, specifically the outdoors man line it is easy to store. do to its smaller size.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2019)

Good looking cheese Richie!
It took on a nice color!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 29, 2019)

That cheese took on some nice color! Ill have to try the Helluvagood brand sometime. We are finally getting cool enough temps around here to smoke some so its about time. LIKE!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 29, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Looks great Richie! Question for you. What kind of vacuum sealer do you have? I recently did a run of cheese and thought it came out great. Want to get a vacuum sealer now for when I do bigger batches.



Not sure if it helps but I bought a nutrichef brand one open box off amazon a couple years ago for like $25. Works great and serves its purpose but wish I had opted for the food saver as its a little more versatile. I also usually buy the pre cut bags off amazon in pint, quart, and gallon size.


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking cheese Richie!
> It took on a nice color!
> Al



Al Thank you this is the first time in the Pitt Boss and first time I ever went 4+ Hrs. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That cheese took on some nice color! Ill have to try the Helluvagood brand sometime. We are finally getting cool enough temps around here to smoke some so its about time. LIKE!



This is the first time I am trying it on sale in Wallmart Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

bradger said:


> i use food saver brad as well, specifically the outdoors man line it is easy to store. do to its smaller size.



I don't have any storage problems,I can't complain this does the job for us. 
Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice cheese Richie, looks like it got some nice color!

Like!


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice cheese Richie, looks like it got some nice color!
> 
> Like!



Joe as I said this is 4 hrs in the box I wanted to taste but I know I don't want to do that.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

You get my mailing address ok? ;) That cheese looks good. Really good!


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

tropics said:


> Joe as I said this is 4 hrs in the box I wanted to taste but I know I don't want to do that.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



It will be good. All the cheese I end up smoking is 4 hours and some change...mostly because that’s how long the amnps tube burns for.

I did two big batches on Friday and Saturday while I had the pastrami smoking prior to SV.


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> You get my mailing address ok? ;) That cheese looks good. Really good!


Yes Sir I got did you see the mailman smiling when he delivered the mail LOL Thank you


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

xray said:


> It will be good. All the cheese I end up smoking is 4 hours and some change...mostly because that’s how long the amnps tube burns for.
> 
> I did two big batches on Friday and Saturday while I had the pastrami smoking prior to SV.


Joe that is good to know I always pulled mine at 3 hrs.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

tropics said:


> Yes Sir I got did you see the mailman smiling when he delivered the mail LOL Thank you



That's why he was smiling.....


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That's why he was smiling.....



Steve next time I'll ship some of that Reaper grind Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve next time I'll ship some of that Reaper grind Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



That'll work!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks really good Richie. I just brought a block of smoked pepper jack into work and it was gone in no time. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That'll work!


Steve Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Richie. I just brought a block of smoked pepper jack into work and it was gone in no time.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Chris Thank you I've had pepper jack before it is good,we put it in the sweet poppers when we make them.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Khaymanbb (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks good!  I have a PB as well, and an A-MAZE-N, but was wondering, is the smoke setting on the PB too high heat for cheese?  I've been hoarding 1 and 2lb blocks of cheese that have been on sale all summer, just waiting for the temps to drop, and now they have.  I may try mine on "smoke" only, with a bunch of frozen water bottles underneath to see if it keeps the heat down.  If not, may just have to use my smoke tube in my grill.  Just curious!


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

Khaymanbb said:


> Looks good!  I have a PB as well, and an A-MAZE-N, but was wondering, is the smoke setting on the PB too high heat for cheese?  I've been hoarding 1 and 2lb blocks of cheese that have been on sale all summer, just waiting for the temps to drop, and now they have.  I may try mine on "smoke" only, with a bunch of frozen water bottles underneath to see if it keeps the heat down.  If not, may just have to use my smoke tube in my grill.  Just curious!



Use the trey or tube only,remove the heat shield open the drip pan.That is all I did.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pit-boss-pro-series-4-w-amnps.289465/
Here is some pics
Richie


----------



## Khaymanbb (Oct 31, 2019)

Ahh yeah, that makes perfect sense.  The hole would give enough air flow to keep the pellets burning.   Since you use the AMNPS, I'm going to assume the PB itself puts out too much heat in smoke-only mode.  I was worried that it would, even with a lot of ice stacked up underneath the cheese at the top.  Thanks tropics!


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

Khaymanbb said:


> Ahh yeah, that makes perfect sense.  The hole would give enough air flow to keep the pellets burning.   Since you use the AMNPS, I'm going to assume the PB itself puts out too much heat in smoke-only mode.  I was worried that it would, even with a lot of ice stacked up underneath the cheese at the top.  Thanks tropics!



I left the water pan in on this smoke,because I didn't want to clean it.I always use foil to keep the heat from going straight up.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2019)

Richie , nice color on the cheese . I struggle with cheese . Always to strong . I have some in the fridge from last year , maybe I should check it . 


tropics said:


> Steve next time I'll ship some of that Reaper grind





Steve H said:


> That'll work!


I just used some of the reaper grind in some Cajun andouille . Came out good . Nice heat .


----------



## Steve H (Oct 31, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Richie , nice color on the cheese . I struggle with cheese . Always to strong . I have some in the fridge from last year , maybe I should check it .
> 
> 
> 
> I just used some of the reaper grind in some Cajun andouille . Came out good . Nice heat .



I bet that was good. I need to find some of those spices and give them a try.


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I bet that was good. I need to find some of those spices and give them a try.



Steve if you mean them evil Smoked Reapers send a PM
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Richie , nice color on the cheese . I struggle with cheese . Always to strong . I have some in the fridge from last year , maybe I should check it .
> 
> 
> 
> I just used some of the reaper grind in some Cajun andouille . Came out good . Nice heat .



Rich I always use a mild wood or cob Pellets
Richie


----------

